# Why You Cough When You Vape - and How to Stop it!



## kimbo (11/7/15)

The following article outlines the possible causes for those first starting off running into this type of problem. But what about someone who has been vaping for some time? PG is known to dehydrate things a bit as well as the combination of particular hardwares and eliquids.
http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2015/07/vape-e-cig-cough.html
http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2015/07/vape-e-cig-cough.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (11/7/15)

Thanks @kimbo 
That's a great article.

Many people cough when they try one of my vape devices. Even say a lower end device like a Nautilus Mini. And they then look at it and say "not for me". That has happened quite a few times. 

This article is a good one.

I will just summarise the bottom line suggestions

*4 Ways to Stop Coughing when switching to E-Cigs*
1. Experiment with Techniques
2. Change the PG/VG Ratio
3. Experiment with Nicotine Levels
4. Drink Water

And some additional reader suggestions:
- change the speed of inhale 
- change the speed of exhale
- add a drop of menthol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

